# Window sticker



## lazlo (Aug 15, 2007)

Well, it's cold and miserable here today and I got bored....
While browsing ebay I see a couple of different blank Pontiac window stickers being auctioned. 

Went on line & found a couple of examples then photoshoped one myself. I doubt that this would pass a concourse inspection but if you want one send me an email at [email protected] and I'll send you a good, quality copy of what I made. This will be a pretty large file and will take a minute to load when you get it. You can fill in the blanks yourself.

I tried to attach a copy to look at but it won't load so I'll try again later. I must be doing something wrong... I'm only able to load about half the photos I try to load..


----------



## lazlo (Aug 15, 2007)

here's a pic of the copy I made:
It's a pretty close copy to what I found on line but I can't promise what I found on line was correct...


----------

